# Need to understand diet better, help?



## gypctravlr (Jul 10, 2014)

I am single and I just don't like to cook. Sometimes I'll pick some baked chicken up after a workout but I am relying heavily on the protein drinks. If it is just an issue of protein can these drinks act as 80% of my diet and still see results?

57
cycle right now is 1 mil T-C every 5 days.


----------



## Oldschool (Jul 11, 2014)

Since diet is a major part of this game you would be far ahead by learning to prepare your own meals. It doesn't have to be complicated. Cook a bunch of broccoli and grill a batch of steaks on Sunday for the week. Keep milk, eggs and cheese in your ice box for fast meals. Nuts, peanut butter and protein bars in your cupboard. Many powders have fillers and are of poor quality. Not to mention the insulin spike they create which doesn't help your blood sugar levels.


----------



## raysd21 (Jul 11, 2014)

Dude buy a damn meat thermometer.  Buy a huge batch of split chicken breasts and season them.  Set oven for 400 degrees.  Put it in the oven and put the meat thermometer in one piece of meat.  Set the thermometer to go off at 167 degrees.  You are 57 bro cmon.  Buy some frozen vegetables and nuke them in the mic.  Just don't overcook them.  That's it.  I don't care what carbs you stuff your face with just get your protein and veg in.


----------



## Montego (Jul 11, 2014)

The easiest way to cook chicken in bulk. 

Five lbs in a crock pot with a jar of your favorite salsa. Cook on low for six to eight hours (depending on if it's totally thawed). Shred. Done.


----------



## exerciseordie (Jul 11, 2014)

Grill your chicken once a week and BOOM


----------



## raysd21 (Jul 11, 2014)

Montego said:


> The easiest way to cook chicken in bulk.
> 
> Five lbs in a crock pot with a jar of your favorite salsa. Cook on low for six to eight hours (depending on if it's totally thawed). Shred. Done.



Sounds like a future taco night to me.  That could be deadly with all that shredded chicken just sitting there.  I make a pretty good verde and rojo.  I haven't had good luck with chicken and slow cookers it just turns to rubber.  I'll try it though on low for 6-8, or maybe 8-10 to be sure it doesn't boil.


----------



## Montego (Jul 11, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> Sounds like a future taco night to me.  That could be deadly with all that shredded chicken just sitting there.  I make a pretty good verde and rojo.  I haven't had good luck with chicken and slow cookers it just turns to rubber.  I'll try it though on low for 6-8, or maybe 8-10 to be sure it doesn't boil.


If you cook it long enough it's like butter. 

What i do is cook it covered in salsa for about five hours. Then I drain off most of the watery stuff and strain out the chunky parts and put that back in with just enough liquid in the bottom to keep the chicken moist. Try to shred the chicken a bit or just tear it apart enough for the salsa to seep in. Cook another hour or two and bingo.

If you cook it on high it will be rubbery yes.


----------



## gypctravlr (Jul 12, 2014)

Thanks. It's not that I am lazy (well, I am kind of), it is that I have been traveling out of the country for the past 5 years just recently returning. I rode a bike to Guatemala and lived in the highlands for a year. Meals were 1-1.50$. Then I backpacked Asia for two years living in Nepal for a year and the prices were about the same. A couple of bucks for a great meal. I just need to take responsibility and cook. Thanks for some outstanding advice and recipes!


----------



## QueenTrapz (Aug 6, 2014)

I tell all my single dude friends to watch this dweebs channel when they come to me regarding food prep. Its really not that hard, I promise 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wdw7z-MvkN0


----------



## HeavyB (Aug 6, 2014)

Eggs bro you can do so much with them. I eat 6 eggs daily. I don't do any protein shakes or bars. Too many carbs in most and I only trust real meat.


----------



## gypctravlr (Aug 7, 2014)

Thanks. I just started (last week) lean turkey, some veggies and rice. Next to go is milk. Running out of protein powder and @65$ I'll put that into better food. I can already, after a week, see a change. I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## gypctravlr (Aug 7, 2014)

Haven't had to cook for years, but it's all coming back to me.


----------



## Swolen22 (Aug 16, 2014)

Have a cooking day. Turn on the radio, the stove, the oven, and the grill and have fun man!
Get some Tupperware and put it in the fridge. Now you're set for the week.


----------



## gypctravlr (Aug 17, 2014)

I have started doing it. Funny, it doesn't seem so insurmountable as it was before I started. 
Thanks!


----------



## raysd21 (Aug 17, 2014)

Pics or it didn't happen.

Did you get your meat thermometer?


----------



## gypctravlr (Aug 18, 2014)

No. I just cook a bunch of ground turkey and use rice, corn and a little salsa on some lettuce.


----------



## Swolen22 (Aug 18, 2014)

gypctravlr said:


> No. I just cook a bunch of ground turkey and use rice, corn and a little salsa on some lettuce.



Sounds good!


----------



## Ainslie Lee (Oct 29, 2014)

gypctravlr said:


> No. I just cook a bunch of ground turkey and use rice, corn and a little salsa on some lettuce.



It would be great if you share one ground turkey recipe, thanks.


----------

